# Fromm Dog Food........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had my dogs on Evo for a couple months and they really like it and there issues(hot spots, ear infections etc are gone) but I got a bag of Fromm Surf and Turf(grainless) and boy did they inhale there food and went back to the container looking for more.....guess they really liked it.... Hootie who is my slowest eater and eats 1 piece at a time, manage to finish before the others did.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds like a yummy food, let's hope the issues stay away too 

Keep us posted


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

They were probably very eager to have something new to eat. A fresh bag is always welcomed more enthusiastically. Fromm is a good food so hopefully since they like it that much, it will work well for their health issues as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am in the market for a new food for my gang. The ProPlan shreds was yummy but gave them the itchies and put them on proplan select and they dont like it. Bama has gone on a hunger strike I think. He hasnt eaten it since last night. Wont touch his food.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I am in the market for a new food for my gang. The ProPlan shreds was yummy but gave them the itchies and put them on proplan select and they dont like it. Bama has gone on a hunger strike I think. He hasnt eaten it since last night. Wont touch his food.


Like I said they were fine on the Evo, but wanted a back up since Maggie is a picky eater. Its not cheap tho. and only comes in 28 lb bags.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I have my Girl on the ( FORMM FOOD ) for 6 month now*
*she eats there ( SURF & TURF GRAIN FREE ) *
*She has no scratching or Hot Spots or Allergy her coat and skin are great also.*

*The down side is I have to order it on line and with shipping the cost is HIGH*
*but I just think she is worth the high cost for it.*
*I just cut back on my beer cost and it all evens out .*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was looking at this food and can't remember why I didn't go with it. Price maybe? Or the protein was really high. Now I have to go look!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I feed Cedar and Chloe Fromm, as well as our two cats!.. It was what my breeder fed her dogs! Its a very good quality food, and yes it is pricey.. One bag is about $65.00.. Its not that high in protein, Orijen is worse cause thats another one we were thinking about!
They have many different kinds, 'surf and turf','duck' ect.. and its okay to switch from bag to bag without the runs.. so everytime we go I try a different kind.. havent tried the surf and turf yet.. We are on the 'white fish' kind and they love it!
 Our store bill is always close to $200 after we buy for the dogs and cats! But they are our kids and its worth it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It was probably price that stopped me, althought EPH isn't that much cheaper! I think the last bag cost me 58.00. How large are the bags of Fromm for 65.00?


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*The Fromm Family Food was HIGHLY RECOMMEND to me by a *
*K-9 nutritionist that has her own business.*
*It is working out GREAT for my GOLDEN GIRL.*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still mixing Evo with The Fromm and the dogs are eating around the Evo and eating the Fromm first.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have decided change over to Fromm and the lady at the store where I get it from said they cant keep it on the shelves


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I could afford it, but I can't. I was looking at it in our local store, but at 60.00 a bag with two...You have a whole crew. How do you do it? Will they give you a discount? I hope so.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It is 60.00 a bag here as well, they do give discounts , but Dh can get it cheaper out of state and brings it in. Most places will give you a discount if you buy it in bulk.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I am nervous about Fromm products..... during the recall crisis I had researched both dog and cat food and got my local dealer to stock the Fromm dry cat food. I didn't read the label before I got it home and just as I was about to feed it, I noticed that it listed rice gluten (melamin)as an ingredient! I freaked and called the company and they said they had removed the rice gluten but didnt change the bags due to the cost! I was flabbergasted!Even if I could believe that it was removed....I couldn't get my head around the fact that they were willing to use the bags with incorrect ingedients! It made me nervous about what other cost cutting they were practicing and I have never gone back!I was very disappointed as I had done my research and still ended up back where I started. I just can't feel comfortable with those kind of business policies, there have been too many problems and I would never feel good and would always worry.Just thought I'd add my experience to the mix of discussion.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

Long time reader not much of a writer....However I've been feeding Fromm 4 Star (30lb) and Surf n Turf (28 lb) for over a year now. Coats have never been more shiny and silky. Rotate between the six flavors, and the bowls are always empty. The local store often has buy one get one free in the 5lb size which is a good way to sample the flavors as well as buy 12, and the 13th is free program. Never checked for a bulk buy price. Dry food is made at their WI facility. Human grade quality. Fromm’s on staff Vet and dietician were courteous and helpful in answering my many questions. For treats they'll get some can food (core/evo) mixed in. Been very pleased to date.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been feeding my crew the salmon ala veg for the past few weeks (for variety) and have been pleased. Their website gives alot of info too www.frommfamily.com I think this and the Eagle Pack Holistic are my "go to " foods.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a friend who feeds her golden Fromm. When she was looking for a food, price was an issue. I recommended Canidae as Kirby does well on it and she said it was too expensive. Then, she went with fromm. Hmmmm....it's more than Canidae around here. I haven't heard if she is still feeding it or not and how it did for her dog.


----------

